# First measurable snow in Atlanta on Christmas Day since 1882



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The snow didn't start at our house until late in the afternoon, but it's already covering the ground and it's expected to continue snowing tonight. It's the first white Christmas in Atlanta in almost 130 years.

It's wonderful!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Beautiful picture.  How fun to have a White Christmas.  Every now and then we get a White Christmas, but we don't have to wait 130 years for it. (knocks on wood)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

How's everybody handling driving in it?

In Ohio, we've had the coldest/snowiest December I can remember in all of my 45 years.  I've decided my next car will be 4WD.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> How's everybody handling driving in it?


No problems today, since the snow/ice had pretty much melted off the roads and driveways by early this morning. The snow still looks pretty on the ground though. We got about an inch in our part of town, although the northern suburbs got 3"-4". That's a lot for Atlanta, which averages less than one inch of snow a year.

I don't think I want any more than that!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

My mother in law is only 5 mins south and had at least an inch less than we did.  It was nice to have snow on Christmas


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, NY got close to 2 feet. I couldn't even get out my front door.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

OW!!! I don't see how y'all can survive that much snow. My sister in Maine is getting more than a foot of snow today, so I guess the whole New England coast is hit with the blizzard.

One look at that kind of snow would send me packing back to Atlanta!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

If people did their jobs, I would be fine.  It would not have been impossible to keep a narrow pathway open if the work was done a bit at a time overnight.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, bless you and try to stay warm.  Brrrr... I don't see how you can stand it.

At least it's up to 36 F in Atlanta now. And no more snow, thank goodness.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Three days later, the snow has melted away across the street. Our house shades the front yard from the sun, so our snow will remain until it warms up a good bit more.


----------

